
Student Debt Bondage Becoming More Widespread - pm24601
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2018/10/student-debt-bondage-becoming-widespread.html
======
anoncoward111
What's even more shocking to me is when someone graduates from a B.A., manages
to pay the $35,000 debt or so, and then immediately signs up for $100,000+ in
professional graduate debt, specifically MBA or Law programs.

Most medical programs have a decent ROI, but many MBAs and JD programs add
questionable value.

For many, the debt becomes a 20 year ROI curve. After just 7 years in
industry, I can't imagine being forced to make decisions based on debt rather
than desire.

